# [Home Serveur]Choix matériel faible consommation

## zeuss1414

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Je suis à la recherche de matériel pour me monter un ptit home serveur faible consommation.

Voici les usages qui sont pressentis : 

 Stockage fichiers divers (Vidéo, MP3, Documents ...) => NAS

 Sauvegardes, si possible compatible avec TimeMachine

 Firewall => Pas indispensable, mais ça serait un plus

 Téléchargement => NewsGroup, Torrent

 Serveur Web => Usage faible et occasionnel

 SSL Explorer => Pour accès VPN

Du coup, je suis à la recherche de la configuration matériel.

Ce home serveur devra être allumé 24h/24, donc sa consommation à une importance.

Au vue des usages auxquels je pense, une forte puissance de calcul n'est pas nécessaire et il passera certainement une grande partie de sa journée à rien foutre.

Comme il devra avoir une forte capacité de stockage, ils (la carte et le boitier) doivent pouvoir accueillir au minimum 3 disque interne (2Sata Mini).

Initialement, je pensais à une carte mère à base d'ATOM 330 Dual Core, avec une carte d'extension "multi réseau", mais en fonction du prix je pourrais m'en passer. Pour le système, pourquoi pas une mémoire flash de 4/8Go ? 2Go de ram.

J'attends donc vos idées niveau matériel tout en gardant à l'esprit que la consomation électrique à une part très importante ... il faut penser au ptit oiseaux des fois ... 

Merci d'avance à tous.

----------

## USTruck

En cas ou tu es en Belgique ou si tu as l'occasion de passer par la Belgique :

http://www.lidl.be/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_be/hs.xsl/index_9019.htm

Une install linux et go.

Pour le remboursement de windows xp, c'est pas prévu en Belgique.

A cote de cela tu prend un NAS compatible linux (il y en a de plus en plus) que tu intègre

dans le réseau du nettop (accès pour user etc ....)

Vais refaire recherche, mais je pense qu'il y a un NAS qui fournit déjà tout les services voulus 

avec gestion énergie particulièrement bonne.

Edit : [url]http://www.59hardware.net/dossier/boitier-externes-cle-usb-reseau/test-:-qnap-ts-219%2c-performant-et-econome-!-200907228541/0.htm[/url]

Un nas qui fait déjà beaucoup, il me semble compatible avec apple

----------

## kwenspc

Faut voir le prix à l'achat du bouzin... + de 300€ ça fait mal.

Une chose aussi, c'est pas parce qu'un truc tout neuf consomme moins qu'un vieux bouzin que c'est "faire un geste pour l'environnement", c'est un faux argument ça. Mais c'est un bon argument économique à court terme pour soi même, sans plus. Ce que je conçois tout à fait.  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Quelques éléments sur les configs Atom ont été évoqué >>> ici <<< (quelques exemples de configs).

A ta liste d'usages, j'ai ajouté routeur I2P et node freenet, et ça fonctionne impec'.

----------

## zeuss1414

@El_Goretto : 

J'avais vu ton post et il m'a bien inspiré d'ailleur. 

Avec le recul, que pense tu de ce que tu a monté ? 

La seule chose qui m'embête un peu c'est que ton boitier ne permet pas de mettre assez de disque dur ...

----------

## El_Goretto

Avec le recul, excellent sauf le boitier DD externe Antec, il n'est pas silencieux (bruit ventilo qui vibre parfois). Déception, le eSATA n'est pas "hotplug" car le chipset SATA intel de la CM ne l'est pas. Ceci étant, les perfs sont bonnes en eSATA. L'idée d'un petit boîtier mini-ITX et d'une partie stockage indépendante en eSATA n'est peut être pas bête.

Ca tourne tout seul, j'en suis super content. J'avais quelques doutes sur les perfs une fois l'hyperthreading activé, mais le bestiau se débrouille très bien avec 4 petits cores pour une utilisation "serveur". En desktop, j'aurais tendance à le désactiver (lancement de Firefox lent par exemple). Pour la partie réseau, j'avais aussi un peu peur avec la multiplication des ports gigabits (et un éventuel partage de la bande passante PCI/PCIe), mais non, ça tient la route: entre 2 ports de la carte fille, il y a bien du Gb.

Seul soucis, avec l'hiver, je ne peux pas compter sur lui pour chauffer la pièce... Va falloir que j'allume le chauffage, kerzut...

----------

## zeuss1414

Je préfèrerais éviter le boitier externe, principalement pour un niveau de cout. 

Ensuite, en y réfléchissant, je doit encore trouver un ou deux vieux boitier qui pourrait faire l'affaire.

Je pense juste acheter une alim 80Plus Silver pour une cinquantaine d'euro.

Avec une CM Atom et une alim comme ça, la conso doit être assez faible. 

Je pense aussi utilisé un Compact Flash 8 ou 16Go comme disque système.

Avec tout ça et comme il va passez une partie de temps à rien foutre, je pense que niveau conso ça doit être nikel.

----------

## El_Goretto

Quel est l'intérêt d'une compact flash?

Tu vas avoir des disques durs qui vont tourner 24/24 à côté...

Sans compter que pour utiliser portage, tu seras obligé de ruser.

Ok, bon, ça claque, mais à part çà?  :Smile: 

----------

## zeuss1414

Par contre je ne sais pas encore quoi prendre comme Boitier. 

Pour l'instant j'hésite entre Ca et  Ca.

Le premier me plait bien, mais j'ai un gros doute concernant la qualité de l'alim. 

Le deuxième est un peu moins cool mais à une très bonne alim.

----------

## kwenspc

Le premier c'est une Flex ATX, donc du quasi itx. Alors que le second c'est une atx tout bête, donc avec une conso sans doute plus forte (pas forcément en idle mais quand tu montes en crête )

----------

## xaviermiller

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Quel est l'intérêt d'une compact flash?
> 
> Tu vas avoir des disques durs qui vont tourner 24/24 à côté...
> 
> Sans compter que pour utiliser portage, tu seras obligé de ruser.
> ...

 

J'ai un Acer Aspire One A110, avec SSD de 8 Go. Portage, /var/tmp et /usr/src sont sur un disque USB externe. Et ça roxxe  :Smile: 

----------

